# Oklahoma Joe reverse flow best smoker for the money?



## bamapig (Mar 13, 2021)

Without dropping 1200 bucks or so minimum is this the best for the money? I know i have to make a couple mods but it seems like I cant find a better option that isnt at least 2-3x the price.

if so whats the best gasket material to use and other mods besides upgrade thermometer (possible relocate) and lava lock clamps?


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2021)

Not familiar with that model or what it costs. Other than using something like Permatex Red to seal the seams, etc. while assembling, I don't know what mods you might need.
Use remote therms like Maverick or Inkbird and just forget about that chamber thermometer.
Run it a bit and see if it needs anything, and remember it's a smoker, not a pressure cooker :-)
What's a lava lock?


----------



## bamapig (Mar 13, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Not familiar with that model or what it costs. Other than using something like Permatex Red to seal the seams, etc. while assembling, I don't know what mods you might need.
> Use remote therms like Maverick or Inkbird and just forget about that chamber thermometer.
> Run it a bit and see if it needs anything, and remember it's a smoker, not a pressure cooker :-)
> What's a lava lock?


Sorry i updated the post. Oklahoma joe longhorn/ highlander reverse flow.  And the lava lock clamps


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 13, 2021)

Just me,  I would go Old Country Pecos ...........  but hey,  that's just me.


----------



## bamapig (Mar 14, 2021)

does the stack sit at grate level or will i need to mod it since its not a reverse flow?


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 14, 2021)

bamapig said:


> does the stack sit at grate level or will i need to mod it since its not a reverse flow?



Grate level , but this is a good mod


----------



## bamapig (Mar 14, 2021)

absolutely. Is the steel thicker on the pecos or the highland? On academys website it says that its 14 ga with 11 ga doors like the OK Joe is 12 ga all around. I def dont want to go thinner than 12 at all. But i do like that its welded for sure


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 14, 2021)

The steel on the Pecos is 1/8,  I think.   IDK for sure.    Its probably very similar to the Okie Joe.    But the Okie Joe has a bolt on firebox,  Pecos is all weld.      The quality of the Pecos build will vary, but there's nothing about a Pecos that can't be fixed.


----------



## BenCarlson (Mar 15, 2021)

If 1200 is your limit, get ahold of Craig Bell at BellFab and he will make you a smoker that will make you drop your jaw for how solid it is for the price.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 15, 2021)

If he's gonna spend that much ,  then the Old Country Brazos comes into play.   1/4" steel. $1,000.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 15, 2021)

Wrong thread


----------



## Twomorestrokes (Jun 7, 2021)

I use a OKJ Highland reverse flow. Sounds like your mods are on track with mine. Lava lock clamps and gaskets. I also bought a heavy hooded baffle instead of the stamped trays it came with and added a second temp gauge. The gauges seem fairly accurate when checked with a probe at grate level. Yes there are much better smokers out there but for less than 500 it's a decent reverse flow offset.  Did you end up getting one?


----------



## onemanlan (Jun 16, 2021)

Having touched both the OK Joe's & the Old Country pits smokers there is no question - the Old Country Pits units feel so much more sturdy & well made. If you have an Academy near by I recommend going to try to get hands on with one before hand. They also often have OK Joe models in their stores as well.


----------

